# Faulty turbo/masss indicators



## mads334 (Feb 5, 2005)

First of all I had to replace 2 mass indicators.The car had no power & it was smoking black. Then the engine ran out of oil, they changed the EGR valve. 1 month later, same happend. No oil on the engine, dismatled the turbo and it was filled with oil/ intercooler the same. The fans in the turbo was disfigured & they need to replace the entire turbo.It has been 3 weeks since it happend & still no turbo, due to turbo`s not availibly /not in stock.
Now they claim that it has not been the mass indicators who has been the problem, it has been the turbo all along since iy has been throwing oil onto the mass indicator, and causing it to fail. Obviously x-trail 20002 disel modells has an turbo/engine problem.

Please let me know if you have similar problems : [email protected]


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

I believe that some television reporter (either from the UK or Aus) was having the same issues with his x-trail. He has a website entirely about the problems he had, parts he'd replaced...and the progress...
You're gonna have to do a search for it, thought, as I've got to go to work at the moment. 
Good Luck

Lukasz



mads334 said:


> First of all I had to replace 2 mass indicators.The car had no power & it was smoking black. Then the engine ran out of oil, they changed the EGR valve. 1 month later, same happend. No oil on the engine, dismatled the turbo and it was filled with oil/ intercooler the same. The fans in the turbo was disfigured & they need to replace the entire turbo.It has been 3 weeks since it happend & still no turbo, due to turbo`s not availibly /not in stock.
> Now they claim that it has not been the mass indicators who has been the problem, it has been the turbo all along since iy has been throwing oil onto the mass indicator, and causing it to fail. Obviously x-trail 20002 disel modells has an turbo/engine problem.
> 
> Please let me know if you have similar problems : [email protected]


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*url*

Here is the link to that web site you mentioned. He's from the UK

http://www.myxtrail.com/index.html


----------



## mads334 (Feb 5, 2005)

mads334 said:


> First of all I had to replace 2 mass indicators.The car had no power & it was smoking black. Then the engine ran out of oil, they changed the EGR valve. 1 month later, same happend. No oil on the engine, dismatled the turbo and it was filled with oil/ intercooler the same. The fans in the turbo was disfigured & they need to replace the entire turbo.It has been 3 weeks since it happend & still no turbo, due to turbo`s not availibly /not in stock.
> Now they claim that it has not been the mass indicators who has been the problem, it has been the turbo all along since iy has been throwing oil onto the mass indicator, and causing it to fail. Obviously x-trail 20002 disel models has an turbo/engine problem.
> 
> Please let me know if you have similar problems : [email protected]


Update 10.02.2005: The engine is now pronounced dead and need to be replaced or major parts need to be replaced.What caused the engine to fail is unknown.Nissan is supplying me with a brand new x-trail while they are working on my car.
If anyone have similar experience with this model please let me know: 2002 mod 2,2 diesel 6 speed manuell transmission.


----------

